# Aussie Silence!



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ShortStogie intimated I talked too much. So, for Fauzi, this one is described as such : :tape::tape::tape:

:mischief:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I heard that, you :tape: is as likely as me :tape: :typing:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

There's a saying about this... something about actions... and words..... Wait, it'll come to me....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

dammit! there at it again!, weres that damn in-air rocket nutralizer? i cant seem to find it. dont worry people! no need to panic! i'll shoot 'em down before these bombs get to you!....wait, no! aw bugga, i forgot mail from OZ comes in from the west. haha! good luck suckers! i hope it its NY....damn yankees. lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> dammit! there at it again!, weres that damn in-air rocket nutralizer? i cant seem to find it. dont worry people! no need to panic! i'll shoot 'em down before these bombs get to you!....wait, no! aw bugga, i forgot mail from OZ comes in from the west. haha! good luck suckers! i hope it its NY....damn yankees. lol.


 Nup , TX & GA. Oh crap! Your right Dave, me being quite is about as likely as the sun rising in the west!:heh::smash:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Nup , TX & GA. Oh crap! Your right Dave, me being quite is about as likely as the sun rising in the west!:heh::smash:


ever seen "lonestar state of mind"?... she thinks it rises in the west.....

anyway. may i give guesses to were they land (the person)? just to see how wrong i an when they hit.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> ever seen "lonestar state of mind"?... she thinks it rises in the west.....
> 
> anyway. may i give guesses to were they land (the person)? just to see how wrong i an when they hit.


 Guess away Blake, I'm not gonna tell you if your right or wrong though, you can find out in about 9 days. LOL.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thats what im looking for. if you were to tell me, that would be a hint. lol. i dont want hints.


waxingmoon and kevin kieth......

haha! im so wrong. oh well. at this point im just trying to stay awake (childish games like guessing stupid shit helps for some reason). you know how my posts get alittle :dizzy: this time of morning (well, morning for me) before i go to sleep....got to stay awake for another hour. i think ima need more coffee....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> thats what im looking for. if you were to tell me, that would be a hint. lol. i dont want hints.
> 
> waxingmoon and kevin kieth......
> 
> haha! im so wrong. oh well. at this point im just trying to stay awake (childish games like guessing stupid shit helps for some reason). you know how my posts get alittle :dizzy: this time of morning (well, morning for me) before i go to sleep....got to stay awake for another hour. i think ima need more coffee....


But you need to read the bomb threads, We've already bombed Ed. LOL.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thats right. dammit! i cant keep track with you two. so many bombs. lol. ok ok. so scratch that....i'll get back to with a guess in about.....say.....9 days? lol


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> But you need to read the bomb threads, *We've* already bombed Ed. LOL.


Ut oh they have a Gang ---I thought Gang's were illegal---LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Ut oh they have a Gang ---I thought Gang's were illegal---LOL


Not yet here but the govt is working on it! LOL. BTW, we ARE about to gang up on you all. PM's galore here from my fellow aussie's .:mischief::tape:


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Warren,

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

You talk too much!!!



-SS


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> Warren,
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....
> 
> ...


So I've been told lately! :cheeky::mmph::tape:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

ShortyStogie said:


> Warren,
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....
> 
> ...


Fauzi, you took the words right out my mouth....so much for being quiet, huh Warren.:tape::tape::tape::behindsofa:

Just can't keep a good Aussie down, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Fauzi, you took the words right out my mouth....so much for being quiet, huh Warren.:tape::tape::tape::behindsofa:
> 
> Just can't keep a good Aussie down, keep up the good work.


What? I know at least three aussies on here. Never said who. LOL


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

tashaz, s_vivo, southoz, and benji....am i missing anyone?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> tashaz, s_vivo, southoz, and benji....am i missing anyone?


The other 38 Lurkers. LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh and BTW. Due too Stogie's magnificent work I can now see addresses so after reloading this is gonna be fun. Like it isnt already? LOL @ Myself.:lever:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Plenty of gangs right here in my little town. The Bandidos MC has a club house about 3 miles from me!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

great. soon we will have koala's in the everglades, roo's in the painted desert, and crazy aussies doing 200 mph on there motorcycles on the salt flats.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

hahahahahaha! Just hope they keep their camels!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

aint them from turkey?.... haha! j/k (cigarette joke, i think)


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

D-Da-Da-Da-Dang____!!!

*I pity the Fish what gets blown out of the water!!! * opcorn::beerchug:

.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> tashaz, s_vivo, southoz, and benji....am i missing anyone?


what are you saying Blake....just be careful:boom:

We may just follow in the footsteps of our great leader - General Tashaz.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. Seems the freedom fighters are marshalling themselves. *WEG*:mischief:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha. ok, so at first glance i thought it said marshmellowing themsleves... i though they were giving up. lol or getting hungry.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hungry for sure. Nearly time for tea and scones here. LMAO. Oh but you are confrontational arent you Blake? Ok. I'm up for it. DBB going out tomorrow.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

aussies.....geesh. i have not a clue what you just said.....DBB? what is that"da big balloon"? lol.


what did i do? what did i do! 


i think i started something.....i really must learn not to post after, say, 2 A.M. i guess i get...... confrontational...?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> aussies.....geesh. i have not a clue what you just said.....DBB? what is that"da big balloon"? lol.
> 
> what did i do? what did i do!
> 
> i think i started something.....i really must learn not to post after, say, 2 A.M. i guess i get...... confrontational...?


Not an Ozyism, a Tashism, DBB = DropBearBomb.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

......weres a turtle shell when you need one. lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Get this done then get onto the more serious stuff. FL & IL.:mischief:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

watch out! he's at it again!
















:behindsofa:

crzy aussie's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> ......weres a turtle shell when you need one. lol.


You begged for it, what did you think would happen, Real roo shit me thinks!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> You begged for it, what did you think would happen, Real roo shit me thinks!


? :tape:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Now you've gone and done it, woken up the bloody drop bear. No sympathy from me be prepared to cop a flogging that's all I can say. :banghead:
Some people just don't know when to stop poking the bear. :boink:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Now you've gone and done it, woken up the bloody drop bear. No sympathy from me be prepared to cop a flogging that's all I can say. :banghead:
> Some people just don't know when to stop poking the bear. :boink:


Nicely said Scott, as per my conversations, I'm not sure they will know what the hell your saying though. LMAO.
Take that you friggin septic tanks! J/K "Dont beat me master!" Yep, The Aussie slang is great.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Nicely said Scott, as per my conversations, I'm not sure they will know what the hell your saying though. LMAO.
> Take that you friggin septic tanks! J/K "Dont beat me master!" Yep, The Aussie slang is great.


Yup, poor seppos! LMAO....We might need to hire Fiddler as an interpreter? He seems to know how to speak the lingo.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Yup, poor seppos! LMAO....We might need to hire Fiddler as an interpreter? He seems to know how to speak the lingo.


I think thats a great idea! Fiddlegrin has a great grasp of the crap we speak! LMAO....HeHeHeeeeHeee. opcorn:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> Now you've gone and done it, woken up the bloody drop bear. No sympathy from me be prepared to cop a flogging that's all I can say. :banghead:
> Some people just don't know when to stop poking the bear. :boink:


Blake, you're 'kin nicked me beauty! And it's a fair cop.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of crazy talk is this? I figured if I ever made it to Australia all I would need to know is Crikey!, mate, g'day, and to keep my children away from dingos. What the hell is a drop bear? Is that a saying from Koalas pooping on your head when you walk under a tree?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Blake, you're 'kin nicked me beauty! It's a fair cop.


:hmm: ....

what the hell? you tryin to talk like an aussie or something? no idea what u just said... :dunno:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> :hmm: ....
> 
> what the hell? you tryin to talk like an aussie or something? no idea what u just said... :dunno:


Don't look like a stunned mullet! Just take a deep breath and she'll be right, mate! All ya gotta do is give a listen and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> Don't look like a stunned mullet! Just take a deep breath and she'll be right, mate! All ya gotta do is give a listen and Bob's your uncle!


Strewth! Ya hit the nail right on the head mate. LOL.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

her i was thinking he just through a bunch of proverbs togeather. lol.

_you know what they say, people in glass houses sink ships_

_A penny saved is worth two in the bush, isn't it? _

_And don't cross the road if you can't get out of the kitchen _


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> her i was thinking he just through a bunch of proverbs togeather. lol.
> 
> _you know what they say, people in glass houses sink ships_
> 
> ...


Those are George Bushisms! hahahaha


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

You mob are a bunch of flammin galahs.

Highly entertaining though. :smile:


----------

